# Secret to making Hollow popovers???



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

Whats the secret to making crispy hollow popovers?
is it the mixing the eggs for a long period of time?


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2005)

The temperature of the batter, the temperature of the pan and the temperature of the oven. All combine to create the steam lift and force over to make the popover.

Popover information this links to a piece I did a while back on them.

Popover picture info This links to one I did with pictures.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Temp is important. Preheat the pan, very important. The batter should sizzle when it goes in the pan. Work the batter more than you might think necessary and let it rest while you preheat the oven. This develops gluten so the batter captures the steam and rises. One recipe I've got, but haven't tried mixes the batter in the food processor.

I use a large cast iron tin that holds lots of heat and makes it crisp. I have to make a 1 1/2 x batch to get the right ratio of batter to cup size for this pan.

Camp Chef The Way to Cook Outdoors! - Cast Iron Giant Muffin Pan

EDIT: MUCH better prices than that link can be found at retail, but that's the make of my particular pan. They also make a smaller pan


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I made popovers this morning, probably my best batch ever. I did a couple of things differently. 

First, I made the batter the night before and used the food processor so it was smooth and well worked. I gave it a good whisking this AM when I took it out of the fridge to work some air back into the batter. Cook's Illustrated praises popovers made with a well rested batter. I think they're on to something.

Second, I put the pan in the oven the night before and set the oven for time bake to come on at 6:00 AM. So the pan was already hot and the oven at temp when I got up. With the batter made, it was a quick and simple thing to put the batter in a hot pan and go on with other morning things. This probably wasn't a big difference, but it sure smoothed out the morning hassle over getting the family breakfast on the table.

Third, I used the bottom rack of the oven. I've always baked in the middle rack before. I think the difference here is that the batter didn't set too quickly from the more intense heat higher in the oven. This gives the popovers more time to pop from the trapped steam before the batter sets. 

Phil


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Great advice Phil
The only other thing I do is to turn them out immediately and poke a hole in the bottom to let the steam out as they cool off. That way the steam doesn't moisten them from the inside.


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

To me they are the same thing, yet so many people can't seem to get them right, I have English friends that buy frozen ones, and some make Yorkshires like hockey pucks.

First thing in the morning crack 2 eggs into bowl,add 1/3 cut AP flour and about 1/4 -1/2 cup cold water, whisk together with a balloon whisk so it is near enough little lump free, pour into a jug place in fridge until required.

Heat oven to 400, spray Pam in each hole of popover Pam, 8 holer.
place in oven couple minutes to heat the pan, pour batter into each hole, place pan in oven, and watch through the glass window how they rise. 

This is the same way as my Mum did them and when she made Yorkshires and they started to rise, she always with out fail say I don't know whats the matter with those Yorkshire, and ofcourse one would look in the window and there they were lovely puffed up and look as if the are breathing for that last spurt of rising.... qahtan


----------

